# BBS LM's : Where to get BBS Barrels?



## Spoolin1X (Feb 25, 2005)

I am currently running 19"lms on my .:R32 
Specs:
19"x8.5"
ET25
5x100
i have been thinking about buying some wider barrels and run a staggered setup.
WHERE / WHO sells BBS barrels? 
i would need 19"x9.5"/10" barrels.
i ONLY want BBS barrels not any other after-market barrels.
any help is greatly appreciated
-Kris
PS: i will be calling BBS USA on tuesday.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

I'd bet my last dollar that BBS won't sell them. They'll change the wheel for you, but they'll want to do it themselves.


----------



## juicedvr6 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (RedRabidRabbit)*

BBS will not sell them to you. I checked when I had the same exact wheels. You probably wont be able to do what you wwant unless you spend some big $$$ and find something custom


----------

